# are these the blower motors for DIY shop air cleaners?



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

http://reno.craigslist.org/for/3618026441.html

I just talked to the "gordan" gentleman. He used to do air cleaners for casinos and bars, til the 'no-smoking' policies shut down his air cleaning business. He has these squirrel cage blower fans 1500CFM and smaller ones of 650CFM. I do not see the motor itself in these?

hmm. Since this could be an opportunity to add 1 or 2 good CFM DIY air cleaners in my 20×20' garage… are these the ideal air cleaner parts?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Those are the ones that are used for most home made shop air cleaners. I have three of them and they work very well. the ones I have include a motor and came from an air condition company.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

There is no motor. Perhaps the seller could tell you what brand and even part # motor he commonly used. It takes a unique kind of mounting-the motor is actually inside the blower wheel.

Perhaps you could search "blower motors" at Grainger and get a feel for what kind of $ you'd need to add to these.

I know of others who have scavenged blower motors off dumpsterized furnaces. Good for you for looking for a way to get more clean air!

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

please post if you hear about motor specs. I think this is exactly what I need for my down draft tables I am building coming up


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I got one free for my air cleaner.
Check around and do not pay for one especially without motor.
Open your yellow pages and call your HVAC companies, they all have some.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45679


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

lee… in his craigslist posting, he does say motor, blower, fan for the 1500 cfm. although, i do not see a motor in the pix he provided. if he is selling motor, blower, fan for $20 1500 cfm, i'll buy 2. if just blower fan and housing, i'll pass as ive seen free house furnances i could snag. i'll go meet him tomorrow and find out.

just as i think i'm all set to jump in the workshop and get busy… something relating to health and safety pops up that i can not pass, which i research here on LJ's with projects and the web. yes, i need an air cleaner. or like joey says, one for his down draft table. but after air cleaner…it's back to garage remodel! i swear!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

grrr. the blower craigslisting does not include motor at all. so i passed


----------

